# Altolamprologus calvus with Shell Dwellers?



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of setting up a shell dwellers tank for a long time now, and finally I have an open 20 gallon long to do it. However, I think the tank may look a little empty with just the shellies. Not so much toward the bottom, but the upper regions of the tank, and unproportionally filled aquariums don't really suit my taste. I like to have a complete look without missing areas of the aquarium. Which brings me to want to put another species in with these shell dwellers, namely Altolamprologus calvus. Do you think there would be a problem here with a pair of calvus making the shellies overly shy or causing issues with predation?


----------



## HenrikG (Jun 8, 2009)

I think the tank is too small if it is a permanet solution. Go for some julies.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Calvus mind thier own business. They will eat any fry that wonders away from thier parent's protection, but they're not going to launch a raid into the shell bed or bother the adults.

However, Calvus are the wrong fish if your looking for something to occupy the mid to upper water in the tank. They tend to stick to the bottom.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea, I understand what youre sayin jrf. I kinda worded it wrong.. not so much as to occupy the upper regions of the tank, but more just a bigger fish to make the tank look more "filled out" maybe you could say? I'd like to spread the shells throughout the entire tank though, I don't like the look of a shell bed piled up in one corner.. Could I still do this with the calvus in there?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t done it myself. So, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know how it would work out. However, I do know that both species would need distinct territories. The shellies are not going to tolerate the Calvus coming near their shells. And the Calvus need a rock pile far enough away from the shells to avoid disputes and harassment from the shellies. Calvus are not highly active swimmers and they are not very aggressive towards other fish. So, they donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t really require a huge tank. Nonetheless, they do need a distinct area of their own.

Caluvs are also known to be sensitive to swings in water parameters; and more so if you go with wild caught fish. So, the other consideration would be maintaining stable conditions in the 20 gallon. It can be done, it just takes more thought.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the species are compatible, but I'd prefer at least a 36" tank for the combo. But keep in mind...my shellies swim with my cyps and I don't find that the calvus or juli's use the upper half any more.

What about a non-Tang? People have had luck with harlequin rasboras and I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

That would look pretty nice, but I think what I'm kind of going for is a pair of bigger fish. I dont know I just kinda like smaller fish action goin on in a tank and then theres also the big boys. Do you think compressiceps would work as well as calvus or would calvus be the better choice here? I'm still looking for action out of the bigger fish, I don't want something too docile.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

What about dwarf rainbows like praecox? Nice looking and stay in the mid to upper regions.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

julies will be better


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm. Well the two goals stated, one is fish swimming in upper regions, and the shellies do that just as much as the others. The other is to have a bigger fish which may not be realistic in a 20G.

Maybe what you really need is a bigger tank, LOL. The shellies will "fill out" the tank in no time! :thumb:


----------

